# Knitter in Massachusetts??



## butterweed

I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.


----------



## SueE knits

Wish I lived in Ma...I live in Warwick, RI and travel to Danielson for Machine Knitters get together and would love a group closer as well. Keep me posted. I also want to tell you there is a kniitng group on the South Shore for hand knitters.


----------



## RavinRed

Butterweed,

Making a trip to WEBS this Saturday.....want to meet us there? Cindyn and Wendy J are going too


----------



## kjoerwin

I am in Athol, Ma. right above the Quabbin..my group of knitters meets Monday and Tuesdays from 3:30-8:30! Come join us.....


----------



## gracemd

butterweed said:


> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.


Hi,
There is a Friday Night Knitting get together at Mt. Laurel Yarn on Rt 20 in Sturbridge. I'm from Sutton and take classes there on Saturday mornings. I do not participate in the Friday night get togethers because I go on Saturday mornings, but hear its quite popular. You might want to check it out.


----------



## sandybro

I'm in Greenfield, so it's a bit of a trip for you, but let me know f you ever want to drop in, our group meets at 6:30PM on the second and fourth Tuesday of the month. I really enjoy being in a group. They have taught me how to crochet, I've knit for years. Also I'm more willing to try something new as I know I can probably get help. good luck!


----------



## jlb4557

I live on Cape Cod


----------



## lawnchairlady50

I used to live in Greenfield for 7 yrs. In fact going there tomorrow as my son and his family live in Turners. A very good friend and I always get together and go to Webbs and any other yarn shop we can find.


----------



## Avalon37

jlb4557 said:


> I live on Cape Cod


I used to live on the cape in Sandwich, Mashpee and Falmouth. where are you?


----------



## TANTENETTE

I'm in Auburn, MA. Would love to meet weekly.


----------



## nancygaspard

Hi

I live in Framingham and would love to meet with a group.

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## butterweed

Oh, thank you. Do you know what time they meet. I will call the store. I'd like to see what classes are offered.


----------



## SueE knits

I have to check and see if I can make the time to go, what time are you meeting there?


----------



## PiperMum

I'm about an hour and a half west of you in Lee. A little far, I'm afraid.


----------



## need2know

butterweed said:


> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.


I live on the border of NH. a bit of a distance from you :-D 
Happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## annalee15

Hello Everyone,

i am located in New Bedford, Ma, 20 minutes from wareham....i would love a knitting group. We have a Shop in Fairhaven, MA and they do have lessons. I have never been. i am self taught, with crocheting also. Would be nice to have a get together monthly or weekly.
Debbie


----------



## VictoriaCrochet

I'm originally from the Worcester, MA area! Now I'm in Tallahassee, looking for knit/crochet buddies down here. I'd love to have a get-together once a week myself... now isn't it too bad that I'm here and you are there? Best of luck to you! Happy knitting!


----------



## 1700

I am from Chelmsford near NH border


----------



## jelun

It's about an hour, I guess... on Wednesday nights there is a Stitch and Bitch (not much of that) in Taunton, 6 PM to 8:30ish. 
I would be open to something with daytime hours, Monday being the best day. j



butterweed said:


> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.


----------



## crochetmeme

I am from Adams,Ma nice to meet u all


----------



## gamache

Hi jelun
I live in berkley ma PM me maybe we can meet. Siters to one an other. You never know who you will meet up with on these sites. Next week will be better there is a wedding going on this week. What am I doing in this site. LOL Lots of work still to do mother of the groom. Family from out of town coming.


----------



## thirwoodnana

What part of Cape Cod do live in.I live in Dennis.There is a group that meets at Boarders in Hyannis on Tues. nights I think.I wish I had known there was a group in Greenfield as my daughter lives there and I could have visited you .I was there for an entire month.


----------



## freckles

Too bad you're not closer to Boston. I would love to find one that meets in the evening or morning


----------



## freckles

Hi, jlb.... (my initials)
I'm on Cape Labor Day week. In So. Yarmouth. Where are you? I always make a stop at Ladybug in Dennis when I'm on Cape. Hope to see you there??
Peg (nickname)


----------



## freckles

But Borders is closed now, isn't it? Where will the group meet now? I will be on Cape Labor Day week and would love to drop in. What about the LYS on Main St? Are they doing anything?

Peg


----------



## pamblades

I live on the south shore..would love to meet with knitters esp. if they are knitting for charity.


----------



## IC Pierpont

Well, dear girl I live in Leicester, MA , but I'm not able to get out at this time. It's nice to know that you're just around the corner. IC (Irene)


----------



## Babsmim

sue.ereio said:


> Wish I lived in Ma...I live in Warwick, RI and travel to Danielson for Machine Knitters get together and would love a group closer as well. Keep me posted. I also want to tell you there is a kniitng group on the South Shore for hand knitters.


I live in Plymouth, and most of the yarn shops in this area have knitting groups.
Where on the South Shore is the hand knitters group?


----------



## thirwoodnana

I am so sorry, I meant Barnes and nobles.I lived in South Yarmouth for over 25 yrs.After my husband past away I moved in with my youngest son and his family which was 2 yrs. ago.I have been to The Lady bug yarn shop and may be going there soon.It's difficult for me to walk and stand for too long so I have decide where I want to go most,because I might get tired fast. My brain is way ahead of my body when it comes to doing anything these days.


----------



## freckles

Great! I'll be in South Yarmouth at the Riverview. Maybe we can get together to go to Ladybug. My walking is not great either but my driving is fine<G>. Maybe others are close, too?

Peg


----------



## freckles

Forgot... my email is [email protected] Hope we can get together.

Peg


----------



## thirwoodnana

When did you say you would be in Yarmouth?That would be nice to go to the Ladybug togoether or meet there and maybe go for coffee afterwards.


----------



## freckles

Hi thirwoodnana,
I'll be in Yarmouth Labor Day week..... probably from the Sat before til the following Friday. That's the plan at the moment as long as my husband is able. I would love to meet up at Ladybug and go for a coffee (tea these days<G>!

Peg


----------



## thirwoodnana

My email address is [email protected]


----------



## freckles

Got it. I sent you a message, Hope you got it, thirwoodnana!! I'll let you know when I arrive on cape. Thanks,
Peg


----------



## mousepotato

IC Pierpont said:


> Well, dear girl I live in Leicester, MA , but I'm not able to get out at this time. It's nice to know that you're just around the corner. IC (Irene)


And I'm in the Brookfields.


----------



## IC Pierpont

mousepotato said:


> IC Pierpont said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, dear girl I live in Leicester, MA , but I'm not able to get out at this time. It's nice to know that you're just around the corner. IC (Irene)
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm in the Brookfields.
Click to expand...

Mousepotato, It's nice to know that you're a stone throw away and we both like to knit or crochet. I actually do both and it's nice to have something constructive to do while I linger at home. Thanks for responding. Irene


----------



## mousepotato

IC Pierpont said:


> mousepotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IC Pierpont said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, dear girl I live in Leicester, MA , but I'm not able to get out at this time. It's nice to know that you're just around the corner. IC (Irene)
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm in the Brookfields.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mousepotato, It's nice to know that you're a stone throw away and we both like to knit or crochet. I actually do both and it's nice to have something constructive to do while I linger at home. Thanks for responding. Irene
Click to expand...

Give me a shout if you'd like to get together. Although the next four weeks will be nuts at work--it's the start of the fall semester. I work for Quinsigamond. We've been hot and heavy since the beginning of July. I did, however, finish a pair of socks and knit a nice little cotton/linen blend T since then (the T is soaking now to relax the yarn before it goes to its recipient).


----------



## IC Pierpont

Mousepotato, Believe it or not, I went to QCC and graduated from their nursing program in 1982. I am retired now and I've got to say I received a great education there. I was a nursing supervisor for over twenty years but because of medical reasons I am unable to work. I do miss the job but I've got plenty to do were I am. I have 7 cats and one dog and live with a very special person who is an active activist for animals rights. Most of these pets were strays and he took them in to give them a good home. Some of the cats were feral but they come around and are good pets now. It takes a lot of time and patience to get these cats socialized but getting fed each day is a good incentive. By the way I don't miss driving to work in the snow and ice. Have a wonderful day. Irene


----------



## mousepotato

You are one of our many nurses. I work on the new Southbridge campus these days. So much closer to home.


----------



## IC Pierpont

It's nice getting to know you and I feel this is a good thing. I always held the belief that when someone comes into your life there is a reason for it and a learning experience. There are many roads and pathways in your life that need to be explored. Each new one makes your life that much richer and it fills your soul with awe (whether it's positive or negative). There is so much more to learn because its such a big universe to explore. Oh, well I need to get off the soap box and ground myself to earth, but it's great to wonder about all the things we don't know. Have a good day. IC


----------



## LindaM

butterweed said:


> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.


HI there... I'm just up the street from you in Leicester. There is a group in Worcester that meets up once a week which I haven't had the time to get up there yet. They meet up at the Nu Cafe there every Wednesdays. That might be something your interested in and its close to you then Sturbridge.


----------



## LindaM

IC Pierpont said:


> Well, dear girl I live in Leicester, MA , but I'm not able to get out at this time. It's nice to know that you're just around the corner. IC (Irene)


Well hello neighbor.. I also live in Leicester just passed the golf course on rt 56.. nice to know that I have someone real close to home that comes here also.


----------



## LindaM

annalee15 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> i am located in New Bedford, Ma, 20 minutes from wareham....i would love a knitting group. We have a Shop in Fairhaven, MA and they do have lessons. I have never been. i am self taught, with crocheting also. Would be nice to have a get together monthly or weekly.
> Debbie


Annalee... I was born in New Bedford and lived there all my life until I moved to Leicester, Ma 2 yrs ago. What shop in Fairhaven are you talking about? I don't know of any not that means anything.. I've been so out of the loop as to what is going on down in NB these day other than whats going on with my family there. Nice to meet a fellow knitter from back home.

Linda


----------



## IC Pierpont

LindaM said:


> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> HI there... I'm just up the street from you in Leicester. There is a group in Worcester that meets up once a week which I haven't had the time to get up there yet. They meet up at the Nu Cafe there every Wednesdays. That might be something your interested in and its close to you then Sturbridge.
Click to expand...

Linda, I started to reply to you two hours ago, but we lost our power. I would love to go but I can't get out of my second floor apartment. I am wheelchair bound. I would call for an ambulance, but I don't think they would appreciate delivering me to Nu Cafe. I have tried to get assistance for building ramps and rails but there is no takers. I can't afford the prices of having them built myself, so I stay at home. Thanks for thinking of me. It shows you have a kind soul. Irene


----------



## mousepotato

LindaM said:


> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> HI there... I'm just up the street from you in Leicester. There is a group in Worcester that meets up once a week which I haven't had the time to get up there yet. They meet up at the Nu Cafe there every Wednesdays. That might be something your interested in and its close to you then Sturbridge.
Click to expand...

Ok, I'm lost, where is the Nu Cafe?


----------



## LindaM

IC Pierpont said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> HI there... I'm just up the street from you in Leicester. There is a group in Worcester that meets up once a week which I haven't had the time to get up there yet. They meet up at the Nu Cafe there every Wednesdays. That might be something your interested in and its close to you then Sturbridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linda, I started to reply to you two hours ago, but we lost our power. I would love to go but I can't get out of my second floor apartment. I am wheelchair bound. I would call for an ambulance, but I don't think they would appreciate delivering me to Nu Cafe. I have tried to get assistance for building ramps and rails but there is no takers. I can't afford the prices of having them built myself, so I stay at home. Thanks for thinking of me. It shows you have a kind soul. Irene
Click to expand...

Oh My.. we didn't loose our power at all.. the a/c is still going..thank god for that... Sorry to hear about your problem, that is awful..you would think that they would help people in your situation, but I guess not and thank you for the kind words.. maybe I could drop in on you and we could knit together some afternoon since we do live close. Where abouts in Leicester are you.. any where near rt56 or rt9?


----------



## LindaM

mousepotato said:


> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> HI there... I'm just up the street from you in Leicester. There is a group in Worcester that meets up once a week which I haven't had the time to get up there yet. They meet up at the Nu Cafe there every Wednesdays. That might be something your interested in and its close to you then Sturbridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, I'm lost, where is the Nu Cafe?
Click to expand...

Nu Cafe is in Worcester on Chandler St


----------



## mousepotato

Is it where the Struck Cafe used to be, corner of June St, more or less? My DD works at WSU, I may have to send her down to find it.


----------



## annalee15

Hi Linda,

I have never been inside, but i have seen it. i can't remember the name of the street, its a well known one. but here is the link for their website.

i have lived here all my life. I met a lady here in the city that taught classes at Eva's but she has since moved to another state. here is the link: http://www.evasyarnshop.com 
Debbie


----------



## IC Pierpont

LindaM said:


> IC Pierpont said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if there are any people here from the MA area. I'd like to try and get a knitting group together to meet for a couple of hours once a week.
> 
> 
> 
> HI there... I'm just up the street from you in Leicester. There is a group in Worcester that meets up once a week which I haven't had the time to get up there yet. They meet up at the Nu Cafe there every Wednesdays. That might be something your interested in and its close to you then Sturbridge.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Linda, This is my email address [email protected] you can contact me there. Irene
> Linda, I started to reply to you two hours ago, but we lost our power. I would love to go but I can't get out of my second floor apartment. I am wheelchair bound. I would call for an ambulance, but I don't think they would appreciate delivering me to Nu Cafe. I have tried to get assistance for building ramps and rails but there is no takers. I can't afford the prices of having them built myself, so I stay at home. Thanks for thinking of me. It shows you have a kind soul. Irene
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh My.. we didn't loose our power at all.. the a/c is still going..thank god for that... Sorry to hear about your problem, that is awful..you would think that they would help people in your situation, but I guess not and thank you for the kind words.. maybe I could drop in on you and we could knit together some afternoon since we do live close. Where abouts in Leicester are you.. any where near rt56 or rt9?
Click to expand...


----------



## IC Pierpont

Linda, I just looked it up and it is on 335 Chandler St. in Worcester (route 122) not far from Foley Stadium. I guess there is a knitting group that goes there.


----------



## LindaM

OK ladies.. here is the site for Hooks and Needlers in Worcester and all the info is there. You have to sign up. I have yet to attend one of these meetings. Every time I want to go something comes up. But I am making plans for this Wednesday to attend. They meet up every Wednesday at 6pm so lets see how many of us will go. 
Now as for the Nu Cafe was called before I have no idea. I've been living in this area for only 2 years. So I still have to use my GPS to get to places. 
http://www.meetup.com/hook-and-needlers/


----------



## need2know

annalee15 said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I have never been inside, but i have seen it. i can't remember the name of the street, its a well known one. but here is the link for their website.
> 
> i have lived here all my life. I met a lady here in the city that taught classes at Eva's but she has since moved to another state. here is the link: http://www.evasyarnshop.com
> Debbie


Hi,

I looked at the yarnshop site you posted.
Wish i was closer to go visit.
I am in Haverhill, Mass. 
Just found a group in the Georgetown Library that meets every Monday evening. It's about 5min. drive from my house.


----------



## IC Pierpont

Hi. everyone, It's hard to tell from the satellite over head view but it looks like the old Tacknuck Book Store on 335 Chandler St. in Worcester. I looked the address up and the Nu Cafe is where the Tacknuck Book Store was. I use to go there for lunch with a friend of mine and spend a fortune in the book store on books and other things. I did love that place. Irene


----------



## mousepotato

IC Pierpont said:


> Hi. everyone, It's hard to tell from the satellite over head view but it looks like the old Tacknuck Book Store on 335 Chandler St. in Worcester. I looked the address up and the Nu Cafe is where the Tacknuck Book Store was. I use to go there for lunch with a friend of mine and spend a fortune in the book store on books and other things. I did love that place. Irene


I miss them, too. They had the best stuff for stocking stuffers. It was a wonderful place to go and browse. Of course, I remember when they really were down at Tatnuck Square when I was a student. There's a Subway there now.

I also remember Ephraim's downtown before the fire. God knows if you couldn't find the book you wanted in the clutter, the staff could. I still have books I bought from there at their fire sale.

And now Ben Franklin's book shop is gone, too. We'd go there after Ephraim's was gone, and then after Tatnuck was gone, too. Now all that's left is Barnes and Noble out at Lincoln Plaza. God we were young then.


----------



## IC Pierpont

Linda, I guess we walked the same pathways in our youth. But things to need to change. I only hope it will be for the good. IC


----------



## LindaM

annalee15 said:


> Hi Linda,
> 
> I have never been inside, but i have seen it. i can't remember the name of the street, its a well known one. but here is the link for their website.
> 
> i have lived here all my life. I met a lady here in the city that taught classes at Eva's but she has since moved to another state. here is the link: http://www.evasyarnshop.com
> Debbie


Thanks Annalee, next time I'm down in NB I'll be sure to stop into her shop and take a look see which will be in another week I"ll be in NB. I took a look at the site you posted, now I have to see for myself what she has in-stock. There is a yarn shop in NB on Arnold St. I've been there and that is where I got my Sirdar yarn which I love to work with. The woman that owns that shop just bought it from a lady that use to have her beauty/yarn shop. Now its just a Yarn Shop. Maybe you know what shop I am talking about.


----------



## annalee15

on Arnold Street? i am surprised. How have i missed it? i am not aware of that. i think maybe many many years back there was one on Dartmouth Street. Maybe that is the one u are thinking of? if u have the address let me know what it is. also if im free on the day u come down, maybe i can meet you at Eva's. i have never been and would love to see the store and their yarn.


----------



## LindaM

HI Annalee... it used to be called Hair Affair Beauty Salon but the new owner changed it of course to Giuliana's Yarn Shop which is her daughters name. Just click on the site I just posted and you can see the address... yes, that would be fun. I'll let you know when..

http://www.superpages.com/bp/New-Bedford-MA/Hair-Affair-Beauty-Salon-L0000692955.htm


----------

